# Sliding Box



## SteveF (29 Sep 2016)

Hi All

I need to make a box..the simple bit
about 20" sq
it can have a fixed base and internal size is of no importance, but would like a bit of storage in it
now the fun starts
I would like to be able to remove the top and replace with any one of the sides...placing the top to replace the "missing" side
no visible fixings on outside.no visible joints if possible
anyone got a clue where to start
I initially thought of sliding dovetails but that would be visible...but could be a design feature

this will be a board games cube...and hopefully if i can pull it off a piece of furniture

Steve


----------



## MattRoberts (29 Sep 2016)

Sounds ace, but I have no idea what you're trying to do! Are you able to give an example or sketch the idea out? Not sure why you'd want to swap the top and a side over?


----------



## SteveF (29 Sep 2016)

MattRoberts":ir5xde9z said:


> Sounds ace, but I have no idea what you're trying to do! Are you able to give an example or sketch the idea out? Not sure why you'd want to swap the top and a side over?



something like this
but without having to lift \ rotate the box

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=chess ... WEEjBBM%3A


Steve


----------



## Brentingby (29 Sep 2016)

Must the sides and top slide?


----------



## MattRoberts (29 Sep 2016)

Ah, so each face of the cube can be a different game board? 

So I guess you need to make an inner box with a lid to act as storage, and the outside facets have detachable game boards on them. You could have each corner of the inner box have a small mortise, and each corner of the game board facets have small tenons. If you make them a snug fit / taper them, friction should hold them, thus keeping the joinery hidden


----------



## SteveF (30 Sep 2016)

sounds a good plan
thinking maybe a domino in each corner
or some earth magnets
had the sliding motion in my head ,but as you said they dont need to

Steve


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Sep 2016)

+1 magnets.


----------



## MattRoberts (30 Sep 2016)

Yep, magnets epoxied in is a great idea too


----------



## SteveF (30 Sep 2016)

that's what I like about this forum
ask a dumb question, get positive responses
the brain then ticks even more 
I like the magnet idea but then have to grip the top somehow to release it
another thought....I know I am crazy
what about twisting the panels so "something" (who knows) goes into a rebate

Steve


----------



## Brentingby (30 Sep 2016)

How about magnets along the centers of two sides to hold the top on and recesses on the inner box so the top panel can be pushed down so you can grip the opposite side?


----------



## SteveF (1 Oct 2016)

Brentingby":3jz62lyn said:


> How about magnets along the centers of two sides to hold the top on and recesses on the inner box so the top panel can be pushed down so you can grip the opposite side?



cant picture it in my head sorry

Steve


----------



## MattRoberts (1 Oct 2016)

SteveF":2zpa3x01 said:


> that's what I like about this forum
> ask a dumb question, get positive responses
> the brain then ticks even more
> I like the magnet idea but then have to grip the top somehow to release it
> ...


You're into quite a complex joint then. Might want to keep it simple - or you could prototype a few?


----------

